# These bottles didn't make it



## WesternPA-collector (Mar 16, 2019)

The past Thursday when temperatures reached a steamy 80 degrees in PA, I was able to get out and continue searching a spot I've been working on for about a year. Sadly there were a lot of late 1800's / early 1900's bottles that were intact enough to read but were broken. Many were near depressions in the ground where it looked like someone may have dug years ago. I just wanted to document that these bottles exist. I did a search on here and could not find any results for a Masontown bottle. I think the Marshall Uniontown bottle was a blob-top.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 16, 2019)

A couple of nice criers there. Keep on probing the area, maybe some will be found intact.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 16, 2019)

i see Bruce Mobley has them pictured on his bottle site. LEON.


http://brucemobley.com/beerbottlelibrary/pa/index.htm

http://brucemobley.com/beerbottlelibrary/pa/index.htm


http://brucemobley.com/beerbottlelibrary/pa/masontown/masontown.htm


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Mar 17, 2019)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> A couple of nice criers there. Keep on probing the area, maybe some will be found intact.


 They are indeed motivation to keep at it some more. I did find this 1937 Uniontown Dr. Pepper. The first one I've ever found in one piece.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Mar 17, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> i see Bruce Mobley has them pictured on his bottle site. LEON.
> 
> 
> http://brucemobley.com/beerbottlelibrary/pa/index.htm
> ...



Thanks for the links! I didn't know of that site before, so I bookmarked it.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 17, 2019)

Good stuff even broke.


----------



## Screwtop (Mar 18, 2019)

I agree with sandchip, cool even though they are broken. It's great to watch you pull out bottles with town names I am familiar with. It gives me something to hope for when I am in PA.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Mar 20, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> The past Thursday when temperatures reached a steamy 80 degrees in PA, I was able to get out and continue searching a spot I've been working on for about a year. Sadly there were a lot of late 1800's / early 1900's bottles that were intact enough to read but were broken. Many were near depressions in the ground where it looked like someone may have dug years ago. I just wanted to document that these bottles exist. I did a search on here and could not find any results for a Masontown bottle. I think the Marshall Uniontown bottle was a blob-top.
> View attachment 187416View attachment 187417



Don't toss them away - make drinking glasses out of them! 



I've been doing that for a while now, and always pick up sweet, but topless bottles and give them a new life.

Cheers,
DSD


----------



## BF109 (Mar 20, 2019)

Way cool DSD!!


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Mar 20, 2019)

I thought about that. I've seen people on Etsy who sell them. But I don't have the special equipment to cut and grind glass. While I"m here I might as well add this Stegmaier beer bottle from Wilkes-Barre.
[h=1][/h]


----------

